# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Chronixx - US and Canada Tour 2017, March 2 to April 30

## BCBud

Tour starts in Connecticut, then goes up and down both the east and west coasts 

in Vancouver on March 18th at Commodore Ballroom, Tickets $35.00 ea

Here is list of concert dates and locations:
http://www.chronixxmusic.com/#live

----------


## LivinInThe603

Thanks!!!

Got mine for Boston!

----------


## cardon

Chronixx’s debut album chronology to be released june 30, 2017 (may 19 pre-order)

----------

